# PRSI relief on pension contributions



## collydale (2 Mar 2012)

Am i correct that there is no PRSI relief for pension contributions for last year onwards. I'm claiming tax relief on my contributions to PRSA for last year, and I heard that the PRSI relief for these contributions aren't available anymore.  Can anyone verify that for me?  Cheers.


----------



## LDFerguson (2 Mar 2012)

That's correct.


----------



## kk064 (14 Mar 2014)

Does anyone know if you claim PRSI relief on a stand-alone PRSA AVC? I know that PRSI relief was withdrawn in 2011 however I read somehwere that you could still claim relief on a stand-alone PRSA AVC?


----------



## LDFerguson (14 Mar 2014)

kk064 said:


> Does anyone know if you claim PRSI relief on a stand-alone PRSA AVC? I know that PRSI relief was withdrawn in 2011 however I read somehwere that you could still claim relief on a stand-alone PRSA AVC?


 
You can't.  PRSI relief on AVCs and AVC PRSAs went at the same time.


----------



## kk064 (14 Mar 2014)

Thought so, thanks.


----------



## knockshe (18 Feb 2015)

I made a number of lump sum AVC contributions several years ago (2005, 2007, 2010) for which I did claim and received tax relief but not PRSI relief. Is it too late to claim it now?


----------

